# How close can a vanity be to a tub/shower?



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

What is the code on how close a vanity can be to a tub/shower?

I want to put in a 48" wide vanity. That will leave 12.5" between the vanity and the tub. See attached picture.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I am not aware of a code that dictates min. distance.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Yodaman said:


> I am not aware of a code that dictates min. distance.


I just found this IRC code that might apply:

"A minimum space of at least 21" must be planned in front of lavatory, toilet, bidet and tub. (IRC R 307.1)."

Here is a drawing from http://starcraftcustombuilders.com/bath.design.rules.htm#.WDr9hH352vk. It shows, I guess, that the idea is to make it easy to get into the tub from anywhere along its length. 

A 48" x 21" vanity would partially obstruct access to 21" of the the controls end of the tub/shower.

Maybe I'm not interpreting it right or it doesn't apply in this situation.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

John_W said:


> Here is a drawing from...
> Maybe I'm not interpreting it right...


The side to side dimensions shown in that drawing are generous.
More, I don't believe they are reflective of any codes.

The side of a vanity closest to the tub needs to allow some room...
but I doubt that needs to be more than what is left if a toilet (at 36") were there instead... call that 18"c/l less the porcelain or about 11".

hth


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> The side to side dimensions shown in that drawing are generous.
> More, I don't believe they are reflective of any codes.
> 
> The side of a vanity closest to the tub needs to allow some room...
> ...


That sounds right. Hopefully the inspection department agrees. I will ask them.

A person could use that 11" (or 12.5" in my case) to step between the vanity and the tub and also use the vanity top as a assist in getting into the tub.

A rounded front corner on the vanity top would probably be a good idea too, to minimize injury from a fall against it.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm in NJ and I squeezed in a toilet and 30" square shower base where the base overlapped the 15" o.c. toilet space. The sink countertop also overhung the base wall. All passed.:smile:
I don't look competent but as long as the inspectors don't find overt incompetencies, they will laugh off little things. I have no idea if there is such spacing rule.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

carpdad said:


> I'm in NJ and I squeezed in a toilet and 30" square shower base where the base overlapped the 15" o.c. toilet space. The sink countertop also overhung the base wall. All passed.:smile:
> I don't look competent but as long as the inspectors don't find overt incompetencies, they will laugh off little things. I have no idea if there is such spacing rule.


Thanks! Our contractor says there is no code for this "closeness" so I'm going for it too.:vs_karate:


----------

